# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Các nhà hàng ăn ngon ở hà nội

## Thubonn

_Đi tìm các nhà hàng ăn ngon ở Hà Nội cho kế hoạch tụ tập nhưng lại phải thốt lên Hà Nội sao lắm nhà hàng ngon và đẹp thế! Thế nhưng không khó như bạn tưởng lắm đâu. Lướt qua những review của dân tình cũng đủ biết, Maneki Neko đang hút khách thế nào nhờ món ngon, giá mềm lại nằm ở vị trí vô cùng sang chảnh._*Thực đơn 60 món ngon, đặc sắc, tinh tế*

Nếu đã từng thưởng thức sushi, sashimi tại Maneki Neko, bạn sẽ phải gật gù đồng ý, khó có địa chỉ nào mang tới sushi, sashimi tươi ngon đến thế. Bí quyết ngoài việc nhập khẩu, bảo quản hải sản, gạo Nhật theo quy trình khép kín để đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối thì phải kể tới nguyên tắc chế biến. Maneki Neko chỉ chế biến món ăn khi có yêu cầu đặt từ khách chứ không chế biến sẵn món ăn như tuyệt đại đa số các nhà hàng hiện nay. Nhờ đó, mà sushi tránh được tình trạng ướt nhão, mất dinh dưỡng. Từng miếng sushi, sashimi tươi ngon,  mang hương vị tinh khiết của biển khơi, đồng xanh sẽ chinh phục cả những thực khách sành ăn, khó tính nhất.Ghi điểm trong lòng giới trẻ là nhà hàng ngon ở Hà Nội không chỉ nhờ sushi, sashimi tươi ngon đúng điệu Nhật Bản mà Maneki Neko còn có thực đơn khủng gần 60 món trải dài cho thực khách chọn lựa. Mỗi món ăn đều mang theo tâm huyết, sự tỉ mỉ, khéo léo và am hiểu sâu sắc nguyên liệu, gia vị của người đầu bếp trưởng.Đó là các món salad hoàn hảo như salad hải sản đặc biệt, salad bạch tuộc, salad cá ngừ, salad rong biển trứng cua. Thỏa lòng những tâm hồn ăn uống khi mở cuốn menu tới các món chiên, nướng. Từ tôm tẩm bột cà mỳ rán, tôm chiên muối, đùi gà chiên giòn, cá chiên, mực tẩm bột chiên giòn,… cho tới râu mực chiên giòn và các loại lẩu hải sản như lẩu shabu shabu, lẩu Thái hải sản. Tất cả đều đầy ắp trên bàn tiệc với hương vị tuyệt hảo chờ đợi bạn khám phá, trải nghiệm trọn vẹn món  ngon.*Mức giá ưu đãi và không gian cực chất*

Tìm được nhà hàng ngon ở Hà Nội nhưng nếu đi cùng cả mức giá “mềm” kèm theo không gian, vị trí sang trọng thì còn tuyệt vời hơn, phải không? Maneki Neko sẽ cho bạn sự lựa chọn hoản hảo đó.Liên tục gắn kết mối quan hệ giữa nhà hàng và thực khách của mình, Maneki Neko đồng loạt triển khai 2 chương trình khuyến mãi gồm: Tặng 200K cho nhóm 4 người khi đi ăn buffet các set từ 199K trở lên và thưởng thức sushi tươi với giá chỉ từ 79K.Với vị trí sang chảnh, nằm ngay tầng 1 của khu trung tâm thương mại Lotte, bạn sẽ thỏa sức thư giãn và khoe gu khám phá ẩm thực mới lạ, bắt kịp xu hướng của mình. Cùng xôm tụ bạn bè tại Maneki Neko mà khỏi phải lục lọi tìm kiếm nhà hàng ngon ở Hà Nội thôi!

----------

